
BIOS Bug – Passwords for Asus, Acer and Sony - tbenst
http://biosbug.com/
======
rasz
Unsurprisingly the progress bar after submitting challenge text is ...fake :)
makes whole website look shady AF.

Why use shady SaaS website that starts with deception when you could read open
sourced reverse engineered recovery algorithms authored by dogbert here
[http://dogber1.blogspot.com/2009/05/table-of-reverse-
enginee...](http://dogber1.blogspot.com/2009/05/table-of-reverse-engineered-
bios.html)

~~~
zelon88
Or just remove the CMOS battery.

~~~
rasz
That worked up to mid nineties.

